# Redundant - what next?!



## zippitydooda (11 Feb 2010)

OK - so I've been made redundant using shock and awe tactics...came out with very little money (statutory only).  Previously had income of €60-70K pa....

Where do I go from here?  I have an appointment to meet Social Welfare about Jobseekers...which is great but it's onl€200/week.  Wife has just gotten a permanent job (thank God) so we won't be broke...but where do you go from here?

CV
Interviews
Social Welfare in the meantime
Take any job that comes up

Is that the long and short of it?  A bit depressing :-(


----------



## Mpsox (11 Feb 2010)

One thing you could consider is volunteering somewhere. Certainly it would be better then sitting at home watching the Afternoon show, would get you out meeting people and making contacts. It also looks good on a CV.


----------



## Buddyg (11 Feb 2010)

You are about right. Just beware that you have 12 months to find employment before you lose most if not all your dole through means testing.


----------



## dontaskme (11 Feb 2010)

dont volunteer anywhere, you risk losing your benefits. You have to be available for work and if you are working in the voluntary sector you could be putting your unemployment benefits at risk.


----------



## emaol (11 Feb 2010)

Try and get some structure into your week.
9 to 12 - Job research
12-1 - Lunch
1-5 - TV, tea, depression
Evenings - plan for tomorrow, if you can be bothered


----------



## Welfarite (11 Feb 2010)

dontaskme said:


> dont volunteer anywhere, you risk losing your benefits. You have to be available for work and if you are working in the voluntary sector you could be putting your unemployment benefits at risk.


Not strictly true; this from SW guidelines...

*Voluntary Work*
A jobseeker who engages in voluntary work within the State may continue to be entitled to a jobseekers payment provided that, in engaging in the voluntary work, they continue to satisfy the statutory conditions of being available for and genuinely seeking work.
  Examples of voluntary work in which jobseekers may engage include 

helping the sick, elderly or persons with a disability
assisting youth clubs, church groups, sports groups, cultural organisations, local resident associations
The groups involved may be nationally organised groups or local voluntary or community groups.


----------



## picassoman (11 Feb 2010)

Sorry to add to your problems but its 196 now and not 200 !!!

But seriously...I was in the same boat last year....its tough but not the end of the world and Im still unemployeed. 

You may be back in a job before you know so take this time to do some things you did not have the chance to do recently...read some books, take up a hobby, get fit, go on holidays, research a new career....make a list of 5 things you would like to do and go from there....

But do have some structure to your day...dont stay in bed feeling sorry for yourself..get up early, shave, shower etc and have some structure.

Finally join a network group...helps to get out and meet people and might lead to a new job.


----------



## enoxy (11 Feb 2010)

Some really good FAS business related courses also available for unemployed middle/senior level people which won't affect your JB.

 I've done two of them since the summer and found them good not so much for the content but more for getting out of the house, meeting people and networking etc. Only have experience of dealing with FAS Loughlinstown but they should be able to put you on the right track.


----------



## zippitydooda (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the comments and a few laughs...too much Jeremy Kyle is bad karma !  Stupid dole office gave me an appointment for 9am on Fri morning - so went up there before I had to split to an interview...and they don't open til 9:30am...and then they don't answer the phones anymore either.  On top of that I've heard there's a wait of 7 weeks before they'll process your claim and get you some cash...even on JB!  And all I'm doing really is claiming back the years of tax I've paid to keep the top guys in nice shirts and chauffeurs....

I'll keep motoring on...I've signed up with the Enterprise Board for some courses so hopefully that'll keep me sane.. for the moment


----------



## Mopsy (15 Feb 2010)

I was made redundant in December. I still get up at the same time every morning which is 7.30...some mornings might go to 8.30. I get an hour of a walk in a local wood which is fantastic, and sets me up for the day! I have been involved in voluntary work for a long time, even when working. Community projects are the best with say, Tidy Towns, Local soccer clubs, youth theatre and that is good to keep connected!

Routine is everything... and keep an eye on the FAS website. I have applied for a few jobs there.

Just looking at the news while posting a reply....the English couple who won 65m in the Euromillions......bet they are not job seeking! Good luck to them!!!


----------

